# Is this my missing cat? Help?



## Missingginger

My cat went missing a few months ago. Someone has responded to my ads & the cat looks very similar (just thinner & dirtier which makes it hard to fully compare markings). Can you give your opinions? So many ginger cats look alike & it's very hard to tell. I have moved since to the other end of the UK due to family issues so can't just pop in to check, although I obviously will if he's suspected to be my cat. 
I'm worried that I just want him to be mine. There is one thing - he appears to have a black spot on his nose that he didn't have before, but apparently this is common in ginger cats.

Argh help please! 
My cat: 
































Perhaps my cat? 




















Please give your opinion. The person who has him says he's obsessed with another cat of his who looks like my other cat (in the top picture). 

Opinions PLEASE, I'm going crazy! 
Thank you in advance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat

do the markings match?? i dont think its your cat. but if it was me....i would have went already....and met at a neutral place....like a vets office or a shelter.


----------



## howsefrau32

It's too hard to tell in a picture, especially with him looking down and not a better face picture. I would also want to meet a vet or somewhere public, just to see.


----------



## MowMow

I agree, if it wre MowMow or Book I would gone to someplace public and met the cat immediately. 

I would have had to handle Book and look for specific bumps/coloration patterns on his skin since he's pure black.

MowMow has some very specific marks on his white bits that I'd need to see up close to be positive.


----------



## howsefrau32

This is probably a good lesson to all of us to find some kind of marking or bump or scar on our cats in case we have to id them. I'm hoping for good news for you with finding your kitty, that would be wonderful if it ends up being him.


----------



## CatMonkeys

And a very good reason to have your cat microchipped! I hope the cat is found.


----------



## gizmothecat

my marshall came microchipped......gizmo is not.....you know....also another good reason for chipping....it would prove it the cat is yours if you needed to


----------



## Carmel

After comparing the third picture of your cat with the second picture of the other cat, I'm sorry to say I do not think they are the same. Specifically, your cat had one little orange dab above the left eye, and this cat has two... also your cat had orange markings by his eye that connected, and two below those as well... the other cat only has two and they don't look like that at all.

I wouldn't give up on your cat being found... but I really don't think this particular cat is a match.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I know the feeling of hope. If you take a careful look at your cat, look at markings around eyes (stripes) then look at possible cat, marking is different, also your cat has the definite 'M' marking on forehead, other possible cat, doesn't. A cat can get skinnier, scarred, dirty and otherwise bedraggled, making it hard to recognize...
Which is why it is always good to have some good clear pictures, just in case...and you did get some good pictures of your boy.
I don't think possible cat is yours, but if you really wanted to be sure, I agree with other poster, agree to meet halfway at some safe location.
Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat

What has occurred to date?
If it were me and I would want my cat back, I would meet in a neutral place. Your cat would recognize you even if you don't recognize it. Regardless, if he needs a home and you need a cat, can you care for it??
good luck and let us know. I agree, it is really hard to tell sometimes. We have-a-hart trapped our neighbor's cat that went missing for a week and they were not sure it they let him out inside the house for sure.


----------



## RockyandLily

I'd have to say no, I specifically looked at the markings on the left side of the face and can see a few differences in the markings







just some areas to look at. All my cats were orange tabbies up until Rocky and Lily and I used to always compare there markings as a kid, specifically look at the "M" and the markings on the side of their faces.


----------



## Jacq

I'm sorry, MissingGinger, I don't think this is your cat... I've tried to show the most distinct difference in markings on the right side of the face here:









One picture has a very dark, obvious "C" shape of the stripe that follows the eye, while this is lacking in the other.

It wouldn't hurt to ask them, but it does look like your missing buddy has that "C" shape around both his eyes, which seems to be absent in the cat the other person has (which just has a single, unsplit stripe).

(Threads like this make me thankful for Io's orange toe, and even the distinct dime-sized spot right under her, uh, starfish.)


----------



## tezster

I agree with Carmen - doesn't look the same to me: the markings (streaks) along the cat's left cheek don't seem to match.

I hope you find your cat.


----------



## gizmothecat

My gizmo came naturally microchipped...


----------



## Marcia

Carmel said:


> After comparing the third picture of your cat with the second picture of the other cat, I'm sorry to say I do not think they are the same. Specifically, your cat had one little orange dab above the left eye, and this cat has two... also your cat had orange markings by his eye that connected, and two below those as well... the other cat only has two and they don't look like that at all.
> 
> I wouldn't give up on your cat being found... but I really don't think this particular cat is a match.


I concur. The cheek marking are not the same at all. I'm sorry, but I don't think this is your cat. I would ask for a few more pics to be sure and ask about that black spot on the nose - whether it appears to be a beauty spot or dirt.


----------



## Arkona

It's hard to tell with pictures but the facial structure looks very different. And as others have said, the markings to not seem to match up.

But I'd probably still try and meet up and check the cat out in person. Perhaps not in this case, but if in the future someone responds to your ad and may possibly have your cat, it's a good idea as others have said to meet right away in a neutral, public place and check it out in person. I'd hope you'd be able to recognize your cat if you see it in person?


----------



## Iluvanimals

I don't think he's yours either I always look on at the markings right above the eyes on the forehead and these two don't match. Sorry, hope you find your kitty!


----------

